# Crypt sp. - place your bets



## Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 27, 2004)

Got a new plant in today from Charley. It came in on the order as C. minima.
As you can see from the pictures - its obviously NOT C. minima.

Fairly large plant. The leaf is cordate, with a fair bit of ripples along the edges. Brown/green leaf surface with
purple undersides. There is also a fair degree of marmoration on the leaves - both young and mature.
Looks to be a C. cordata variety - but I cannot figure out which one.

NOTE: I've left the images fairly large to allow you guys to take a closer look.




























Place your bets....


----------



## crypts (Jan 4, 2008)

My guess is c.schulzei.


----------



## kevin120477 (Nov 20, 2007)

I guess this is C. sp. "Kota Tinggi", under C. xpurpurea group.


----------



## Kai Witte (Jan 30, 2006)

Hello Ghazanfar,

Have you inquired about the collecting locality? 

Both guesses so far are reasonable but we really do need a spathe to be able to identify most crypts for sure. I wouldn't rule out several other species like cordata var. cordata or griffithii either...


----------



## jazzlvr123 (Apr 29, 2007)

yeah my bet would be cordata looking at the leaf structure


----------



## crypts (Jan 4, 2008)

isn't this look similar?


----------



## Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 27, 2004)

Kai Witte said:


> Hello Ghazanfar,
> 
> Have you inquired about the collecting locality?
> 
> Both guesses so far are reasonable but we really do need a spathe to be able to identify most crypts for sure. I wouldn't rule out several other species like cordata var. cordata or griffithii either...


I'm trying to get some more information as to the collecting locality - but it came in on a commercial
shipment - I really doubt I'll be able to get much information. But - trying.

For sure I'm going to try and flower it. Just trying to take some best guesses on what it could be - don't
even know if it's a blackwater or rainwater plant at this poiint.


----------



## Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 27, 2004)

crypts said:


> isn't this look similar?


Yes it does - very similar. What is that picture of?


----------



## Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 27, 2004)

kevin120477 said:


> I guess this is C. sp. "Kota Tinggi", under C. xpurpurea group.


Any pictures of it anywhere to compare?


----------



## crypts (Jan 4, 2008)

Ghazanfar Ghori said:


> Yes it does - very similar. What is that picture of?


C.schulzei, picture taken very recently. It look more reddish on season, sometime it appear completely green leaf with white stem. Observed on the same patch.


----------



## Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 27, 2004)

That DOES look VERY similar. If it is, C.schulzei I'm assuming it will grow in rainwater conditions? Slightly acidic pH?


----------



## Kai Witte (Jan 30, 2006)

Go for blackwater, Ghanzanfar!

All those crypts which mainly grow in freshwater swamps and streams with almost pure rainwater also do well in under blackwater conditions or pure leaf-mould (e.g. minima). I think schulzei prefers quite acidic blackwater conditions (other factors may also contribute - I won't be surprised to see them growing well under rainwater conditions as well).


----------



## Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 27, 2004)

I'll put a couple plants in the black water setup and a couple rainwater setup - see how it does. But you're right - I've seen plants that are not blackwater crypts do just fine in myblackwater setup. Heck - the C. spiralis ended up in the blackwater setup since I ran out of space - pH 4.3 - and doing just fine.


----------



## crypts (Jan 4, 2008)

Ghazanfar Ghori said:


> That DOES look VERY similar. If it is, C.schulzei I'm assuming it will grow in rainwater conditions? Slightly acidic pH?


C.schulzei found in freshwater swamp and stream, PH around 5.5 not suitable to plant in extreme low ph condition. Its a sensitive plant, you can try to plant them emerge in the following substrate combination

1. buttom layer laterite
2. middle layer cocopeat mix akadama or baked clay
3. top layer cover with dead leaf litter

old leaf will mostly melt but hopefully new leaf will grow back soon.


----------



## crypts (Jan 4, 2008)

I hope this pix can help


----------



## Kai Witte (Jan 30, 2006)

Thanks, that's a nice stand, Joshua!



> C.schulzei found in freshwater swamp and stream, PH around 5.5 not suitable to plant in extreme low ph condition. Its a sensitive plant,


I remember habitat info with a pH range of usually 4.5-5.5.

It does melt more easily than many other crypts. I've found most of those crypts which appear to be on the sensitive side to be more stable in moderate blackwater (pH4.0-4.5). That may be entirely dependent on other factors under my growing conditions though and I'd love to hear experiences of more growers!


----------



## Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 27, 2004)

Update - Of the 4 plants I have - two of them have put up new leaves. One is in a freshwater setup - ph 5.5-5.8 and the other one is in a blackwater setup with pH 4.2 - both look good, though the one in the higher pH setup looks slightly better. Atleast I didn't kill it


----------



## Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 27, 2004)

Gentlemen, almost 11 months after I received this plant, it's finally flowered for me. Its certainly not the suspected C. shultzei. Heck, I cannot figure out what it is. Take a look...





































More pictures on my blog...


----------



## Kai Witte (Jan 30, 2006)

Hello Ghazanfar,

Looks like one of the cordata strains with brownish spathe to me. However, I'd be interested to verify pollen fertility - did you preserve the inflorescence?

BTW, did you ever got any leads on its locality?


----------



## Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 27, 2004)

Kai Witte said:


> Hello Ghazanfar,
> 
> Looks like one of the cordata strains with brownish spathe to me. However, I'd be interested to verify pollen fertility - did you preserve the inflorescence?
> 
> BTW, did you ever got any leads on its locality?


No leads on where it was collected from unfortunately. How do I go about verifying pollen fertility? I didn't preserve
the spathe - however it'll probably throw up another one. Usually once they start, they keep going for a few weeks.
So if there is something specific I can do to verify pollen fertility, please LMK!

I'm not so sure its a cordata - and I think you're suspecting the same thing - that this is another hybrid.


----------



## Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 27, 2004)

I think its a variety of C. purpurea nothovar. purpurea

Look at the 3rd last row of pictures...
http://www.nationaalherbarium.nl/Cryptocoryne/Gallery/pur/pur.html

Note the texture of the limb in my pictures.


----------



## Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 27, 2004)

Well - I've just heard back from Jan.



> To your plant. Is is close or perhaps better to say it is C. x purpurea. It is a bit different from the well known ones but there are even plants with a full yellow limb of the spathe. The 'wild' leaves are also a bit confusing but you have to live with that feature in Cryptocoryne.
> 
> In the meantime you have become an excellent grower! Congratulations!
> 
> Jan


So it seems that this plant is C. x purpurea. Funny huh? Just like Xema, I'd been hunting around for C. x purpurea and it turns out I already have it - atleast a color variety of it. I like the color on Yoong's spathe better


----------



## Xema (Mar 24, 2004)

Hehehehe all of us have a hidden purpurea in our set up... be carefull guys, the most of your plants would be being a strain of purpurea,... hehehehe.

By the way, really an uncommon colour spathe for a swamp plant.


----------

